# Do they need a friend?



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have usually had more than one dog. Since Felony,the pit bull, passed in December, Havoc (18 month GSD) has been the only dog. I was planning on getting another dog at some point but Havoc is thriving on the undivided attention. He seems more there/sentient than he was. His vocabulary is growing. He can pick out some of his toys by name. I kind of enjoy not having to accommodate multiple dogs.

OTOH, Havoc is very interested in other dogs and we do provide a great home for dogs. Fenced yard, very little alone time, two or three walks a day. I'm sure that I would quickly grow to love another dog and it would provide an outlet for Havoc's energy.

Please let me know about your experiences and opinions. What are the pros and cons of being an "only" dog?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've always been a one-dog person. One dog requires so much attention and involvement from ourselves, I could never imagine having two dogs. But then having been bitten with the training bug, I decided that I wanted another dog to develop, train, and compete with, so I got a second dog. But it was because of what I wanted, and in no shape or form because I felt that Keeta needed a friend. 

Having two dogs has been wonderful, I love every minute of it. But the first year I had Gryffon, he didn't spend a whole lot of time with Keeta, I didn't get him to be a companion for her, but to be a companion and competition dog for me. So we spent a lot of one-on-one just bonding and having fun together, with limited interaction between him and Keeta. Now they spend tons of time together, and get along great. I can see how he looks up to her and copies a lot of her behaviours, and I love seeing more of the inner dog in Keeta come out as I watch their dynamics and relationship. It has been a great growing experience for her, but that is all extra. I love her a ton, but another dog is a big expense, time commitment and responsibility, and not something I would have considered "just for her" taking into account too that there could have been a chance that Keeta and the new dog didn't get along (then what?). 

I still see myself as a one-dog person. Though if I did go down to one dog in the future, who knows if I wouldn't be wanting two dogs again. But it would be for me, not because I felt Gryffon needed a companion. In fact, Gryffon would rather play and work and interact with me - that seems to be more rewarding to him than playing with Keeta, and does not show much interest in other dogs. Have to say, that I raised him to ignore other dogs by limiting interaction with other dogs, but it does seem that genetically, some dogs are more people oriented, and some are more dog oriented. 

So I would say, if YOU want another dog, then go for it. If you are thinking about getting another dog for Havoc, I'd say wait. As you said, Havoc is thriving on the personal attention, and seems to have her social/emotional needs well met by you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It really depends on you and the dog

My family has had multiple dogs for years, but I've personally only had one at a time until I decided to get Delgado. I got him for me, I wanted a large dog to work with and so far it's been going well. Two dogs IS twice the work and having a puppy especially makes it feel more like having three some days 

On the other hand, Jazzy is very picky with her canine friends, preferring human company to canine. She would probably be happier staying the only dog but she's adjusting as well and there hasn't been any major issues between the two


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two dogs but think I'm more of a one dog person. It's twice as much work as others have mentioned and I miss being able to give one dog my undivided attention. My older girl also thrives on the one-on-one attention so I think she would be perfectly content if she were the only dog. If you want another dog then go for it but it sounds like your guy is perfectly content being solo.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Our family has 11 dogs. 3 of them are my dogs. We do not share dogs around here . Each dog knows who it goes with. My 3 dogs, 2 GSDs and 1 Lancashire Heeler, do enjoy each other and hang together all day. Like Lucia, I did not get any of them for the other, they were all for me. I don't leave them to entertain each other as a rule. If I only had one I don't think they would be miserable without the others around. My situation is a bit different though, my profession is dogs, so all my dogs are with me all day and around other dogs all day, too. If I was leaving them home while I went to an office type job every day maybe I'd do it differently and make sure they have companionship. 

Sorry, I'm not much help here except to say if you are happy and Havoc is happy, then I don't see a need to upset the apple cart.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Since our first GSD we have always had more than one dog. When Shadow died not only were we devastated but Buddy our old dog went into a great depression. We had lost several senior dogs these last few years and our children had gone away to college. We found the giant hole too big and wound up getting another dog. Both my husband and I think it helped to save Buddy's life. We are also finding a lot of joy in having a puppy around. Even though Buddy was totally spoiled being the only dog he prefers to have another canine friend. Each person is different but I like having more than one dog.


----------



## ladywolf9653 (Apr 26, 2012)

My husband works with a guy who always says "if you have 1 dog, you have a whole dog. If you have 2 dogs, you have 2 half dogs, and if you have more than 2 dogs, you don't have a dog at all". I disagree though...I think it entirely depends on the person and the dog(s) involved. Up until this year, I worked out of the home, and I felt better knowing that the dogs had companions to wrestle and snuggle with while we were at work. Now that I work from the house, they get lots more attention during the day, but they still have each other for the more hardcore wrestling and running.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 4 dogs. Each dog serves a different purpose for me, not each other. Each dog has a specific job and charecteristics for that job. They enjoy time together, but are often seperated.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

For a while I thought about getting Mikko a friend, but I really like having one dog. He gets all of the attention and training and I think he likes being our only child. 

We do foster dogs though, so gets a temporary friend to play with, but they don't get the same privileges as he does (sleeping in our room, playing agility), so I think he likes that and he certainly doesn't seem upset when they leave!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

No, I don't think so. Especially not German Shepherds. I've heard the opposite from some schutzhund people, that two dogs can actually be harder if they bond with each other instead of you. I prefer multiple dogs because I enjoy training and I would love to train a working line as well. It has nothing to do with them bonding together.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I really would like another dog eventually, but it wouldn't necessarily be for Sasha. Of course there would be the upside of giving her someone to play with. I know she never burns off energy like she does when she plays with another dog, so that would be a plus. I really think that, although she loves other dogs and when I get one eventually I know she'll love it, she loves being an only child. She gets the sole attention of myself, my brother, my mom, my boyfriend, and all my extended family that interacts with her regularly. She's basically a princess and that's how she likes it. I also think that until her commands are more solid that I don't really want to add another dog. I don't need her having an extra distraction. So I guess to answer the question, "Do they need a friend?" I would say no, but some would enjoy one. When I get a 2nd it will be because either me or my boyfriend wants one, not Sasha. She has doggy play dates for now and that's good enough.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Honestly, if your dog is happy there's no reason to "get a second dog for her/him" -- unless that's what you want. If I had owned Minna before I owned Bacca I NEVER would have gotten a second dog because Minna thrives in a single-dog home [like right now, Bacca is visiting my brother for a couple weeks while Minna is in-heat and Minna is 10 times happier/calmer/relaxed]. She's much more content being the only dog in the home getting attention and love -- she loves Bacca and enjoys playing/bugging him, but she also loves having the house to herself and being able to have all my attention on her. But that's just Minna.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you'd like to foster a dog, let me know. We have a few puppies you could try out and see how it goes, it will give you an idea of how he'll react to a permanent member of the household!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I have thought about fostering again once my husband recovers fully from his next surgery. That may be the best way to go.

My big girls, the littermates, were inseparable, but they had their own personalities and were very good dogs. Felony, the pit bull, was added when the girls were about four. One day the girls were gone to the vet and Felony was just delighted to have us all to ourselves. She sulked when the girls came back. Felony outlived the big girls by six months or so and never seemed to miss them.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I currently have 6 dogs and love it, they are all so different in personalities. I work away from home 4 days a week for long hours and I like that they have each other to keep company. I spend the time I'm home with them and they love to run and play with each other, but that doesn't mean they prefer each other to me, far from it, they all get alone time with me and each seeks out a hug and kiss from me on their own while I'm working in the barn, I take turns taking one into town to buy hay and stuff and I never consider them a handful or a chore, I figure it's just a big family for me, but I would'nt have it any other way, each dog is special to me in their own unique way.


----------

